# Winter project



## soothingduck (Dec 1, 2015)

I have a autotrail mohican (2000) which is fitted with a dual charger from the engine which charges the starter battery and 3 leisure batteries (in one pack) there is room for 4 batteries.
There is a mains charger to the leisure battery pack and a 100 watt-ish solar cell the the leisure batteries.

I have some medical equipment (Life support) that runs on mains or 12 volt that I need to use at night
When I run it on 12 volt it works fine.
My problem is when I flush the loo or put to many lights on the medical equipment starts to alarm.

So what I would like to do is buy 4 leisure batteries and divide them in to two packs of two, one pair to power the van and one pair to power me.

So what I need is:-

1:- The solar cell to charge both leisure battery packs even if I need to buy another solar cell and charging unit.
2:- The engine to charge the starter battery and both battery packs.
3:- The mains charger to charge both leisure battery packs even if I need to buy a new charger

I also have a 2kva generator that I would like to be wired in some how.

If anyone can help me out with a wiring diagram and what I need to buy to get what I need i would be most grateful.


----------



## Deleted member 9849 (Dec 1, 2015)

First thoughts are that is a lot of leisure batteries so consequently reducing the payload significantly.I would be inclined to look for an ehu.If you are off grid a lot then it can be done by having 2 separate pairs of leisure batteries with one set feeding the van internal 12v circuits and the other feeding a dedicated socket(s) for your medical equipment.You will have to calculate the load that the equipment takes,how long it is used to get a daily current draw and make sure the leisure batteries are adequate.The charging circuit should be a simple enough job,I wouldn't bother with an extra solar panel,the genny would be my choice to top up the batteries.Most people are understanding about generators being used for medical equipment,mobility scooters etc...


----------



## Tbear (Dec 1, 2015)

Rather than have massive banks of batteries, generators and solar panels I would contact the manufacturer of your medical equipment and get advise from them. You don't say what you are using and the power demand varies hugely between devises but some run for hours on a battery the size of a couple of fag packets. They do sometimes need bespoke charging systems though and if indeed it is Life Support, you need advise from experts who understand exactly your equipment requires. Not well meaning folk that are guessing what may be a good system. 

I do not wish to be arrogant but I have had 40 years of dealing with the foibles of life support equipment, that is with two of us constantly monitoring it and a backup system next door. Please don't let familiarity breed contempt as I would rather get  a rude reply than read an obituary. 

Richard


----------



## n brown (Dec 1, 2015)

don't  hardwire the genny, just have the normal blue socket to connect to EHU plug. 2kw seems overly large and heavy, i would be looking for a smaller genny with electric start, so if you're feeling a bit weak or poorly, you can just push a button to get power. if you want to connect the genny more permanently, you can have a second EHU plug,in or out of the van,but you'll need a changeover switch,to separate the genny from the 240v supply


----------



## maingate (Dec 1, 2015)

My thoughts would be:

2 Leisure and Van battery connected as normal for everyday use with Solar supply also.

2 Leisure with Solar supply and Solar Regulator purely for overnight Medical purposes.

Backup Petrol or Gas Generator. 1 KvA would be sufficient but if you already have a bigger one, just keep that.

You should have covered all the bases that way.


----------



## soothingduck (Dec 1, 2015)

My medical equipment draws 5 amp @ 12 volt


----------



## soothingduck (Dec 1, 2015)

wakk44 said:


> First thoughts are that is a lot of leisure batteries so consequently reducing the payload significantly.I would be inclined to look for an ehu.


Not really what I asked



wakk44 said:


> If you are off grid a lot then it can be done by having 2 separate pairs of leisure batteries with one set feeding the van internal 12v circuits and the other feeding a dedicated socket(s) for your medical equipment.


This is what I said I wanted to do.



wakk44 said:


> You will have to calculate the load that the equipment takes,how long it is used to get a daily current draw and make sure the leisure batteries are adequate.


5 amp @12 volt for 10 hours=50 amp



wakk44 said:


> The charging circuit should be a simple enough job,


Thanks


wakk44 said:


> I wouldn't bother with an extra solar panel,the genny would be my choice to top up the batteries.


Again not what I asked but Thanks for the reply.



wakk44 said:


> Most people are understanding about generators being used for medical equipment,mobility scooters etc...


Thanks


----------



## soothingduck (Dec 1, 2015)

Tbear said:


> Rather than have massive banks of batteries, generators and solar panels I would contact the manufacturer of your medical equipment and get advise from them. You don't say what you are using and the power demand varies hugely between devises but some run for hours on a battery the size of a couple of fag packets. They do sometimes need bespoke charging systems though and if indeed it is Life Support, you need advise from experts who understand exactly your equipment requires. Not well meaning folk that are guessing what may be a good system.
> 
> I do not wish to be arrogant but I have had 40 years of dealing with the foibles of life support equipment, that is with two of us constantly monitoring it and a backup system next door. Please don't let familiarity breed contempt as I would rather get  a rude reply than read an obituary.
> 
> Richard



There is no contempt here but Thanks


----------



## soothingduck (Dec 1, 2015)

n brown said:


> don't  hardwire the genny, just have the normal blue socket to connect to EHU plug. 2kw seems overly large and heavy, i would be looking for a smaller genny with electric start, so if you're feeling a bit weak or poorly, you can just push a button to get power. if you want to connect the genny more permanently, you can have a second EHU plug,in or out of the van,but you'll need a changeover switch,to separate the genny from the 240v supply



I know what you mean but I have a brand new electric start genny that will be mounted on the rear bumber. A 3 way switch would be fine(off input 1 and input 2)
Thanks for the reply.


----------



## soothingduck (Dec 1, 2015)

maingate said:


> My thoughts would be:
> 
> 2 Leisure and Van battery connected as normal for everyday use with Solar supply also.
> 
> ...



Basic answer that doesn't quite cover all the bases but thanks for the reply.


----------



## QFour (Dec 1, 2015)

Have a look at this ..

Schaudt Solar Controller

It will charge 2 battery banks. It charges the primary first then the secondary so you could hook it up to charge the important one first and anything that's left over can go in the leisure battery.

You could put a larger panel on the roof. The solar controller above copes happily with our 150w panel.

A 100 amp battery will give 50 amps of usable power so your unit will run for 10 hours + before needing a charge. You don't need a battery with a high cranking capacity you need one that will cope with a 5 amp drain over a long period.

You could also consider a wind generator. You will need to find a quiet one otherwise you may upset the neighbours. You may also have to sort the mounting out to stop any noise being transmitted into the vehicle. Upside of this is that the wind can blow 24/7 so when the sun goes down you can still have power.

Your Life Support uses 60 watts of electric. A small wind generator can produces 25W in 19 knots of breeze.

..


----------



## maingate (Dec 1, 2015)

Well, if you don't want basic ........ try this.

Power on the move - Efoy fuel cells for quiet, reliable power anywhere. DETAILS FOR ALL MODELS


----------



## Johnnygm7lsi (Dec 1, 2015)

soothingduck said:


> I have a autotrail mohican (2000) which is fitted with a dual charger from the engine which charges the starter battery and 3 leisure batteries (in one pack) there is room for 4 batteries.
> There is a mains charger to the leisure battery pack and a 100 watt-ish solar cell the the leisure batteries.
> 
> I have some medical equipment (Life support) that runs on mains or 12 volt that I need to use at night
> ...



Well for a start I wouldn`t like to depend on solar power for life support,

What type of dual charger have you that "charges from the engine which charges the starter battery and 3 leisure batteries"


----------



## Tbear (Dec 1, 2015)

Johnnygm7lsi said:


> Well for a start I wouldn`t like to depend on solar power for life support,
> 
> What type of dual charger have you that "charges from the engine which charges the starter battery and 3 leisure batteries"



What do you mean by life support. I am beginning to think it's a beer fridge.

Richard


----------



## maingate (Dec 1, 2015)

The OP wants to be fully covered for eventualities in case he is getting short of power.

We have covered the basics which don't seem to be enough. There is one more option he could use but it will be expensive ....... use a Site. :scared:


----------



## soothingduck (Dec 1, 2015)

maingate said:


> Well, if you don't want basic ........ try this.
> 
> Power on the move - Efoy fuel cells for quiet, reliable power anywhere. DETAILS FOR ALL MODELS



Wow that's fanastic I just need 4 grand now


----------



## soothingduck (Dec 1, 2015)

Johnnygm7lsi said:


> Well for a start I wouldn`t like to depend on solar power for life support,



I'm not going too.



Johnnygm7lsi said:


> What type of dual charger have you that "charges from the engine which charges the starter battery and 3 leisure batteries"



I dont even now where it is never mind what type it is,I just know it charges


----------



## soothingduck (Dec 1, 2015)

maingate said:


> The OP wants to be fully covered for eventualities in case he is getting short of power.
> 
> We have covered the basics which don't seem to be enough. There is one more option he could use but it will be expensive ....... use a Site. :scared:



I did all year but I would like to wild camp and I thought this would be the place to ask.


----------



## Johnnygm7lsi (Dec 1, 2015)

I would put in another battery so you have 4 batteries in total, but your alternator, your battery charger if its the onboard Elektroblock type, and you genny will struggle to charge up all those batteries, so I would fit a 120amp Sterling batt to batt charger, and then fit isolator switches to separate 2 of the 4 sets of batteries to stop you getting a voltage drop when you switch your lights ECT on, it looks like your life support system is voltage drop sensitive. Your 2 isolated batteries will keep your Life support going all night, then switch them over to charge them in the morning with the engine running (about 30/40 minutes) or driving will do the same.


----------



## maingate (Dec 1, 2015)

Johnnygm7lsi said:


> I would put in another battery so you have 4 batteries in total, but your alternator, your battery charger if its the onboard Elektroblock type, and you genny will struggle to charge up all those batteries, so I would fit a 120amp Sterling batt to batt charger, and then fit isolator switches to separate 2 of the 4 sets of batteries to stop you getting a voltage drop when you switch your lights ECT on, it looks like your life support system is voltage drop sensitive. Your 2 isolated batteries will keep your Life support going all night, then switch them over to charge them in the morning with the engine running (about 30/40 minutes) or driving will do the same.


 
I think he is much like yourself ...... a bit paranoid about running out of power. :lol-061: In his case it is more understandable.

I offered the solution of a standalone 12 volt supply of around 110+ amps (2 x 110 Ah batteries @ 50% discharge), kept topped up by solar with a petrol generator as backup.

On top of that he would have a further 2 x 110 Ah batteries with some spare capacity after domestic use.

As the OP has a generator also, I am totally confused at what his problem is. He has not given details of what kind of van he has, if he Fulltimes or has a dwelling that he can use. Therefore I will leave it up to the rest of you to sort him out with only minimal input from the OP.

I'm out.


----------



## Johnnygm7lsi (Dec 1, 2015)

maingate said:


> I think he is much like yourself ...... a bit paranoid about running out of power. :lol-061: In his case it is more understandable.
> 
> I offered the solution of a standalone 12 volt supply of around 110+ amps (2 x 110 Ah batteries @ 50% discharge), kept topped up by solar with a petrol generator as backup.
> 
> ...



But would his 500amps not blow his charger, I`m not paranoid about running out of power, not with my setup LOL


----------



## QFour (Dec 1, 2015)

Johnnygm7lsi said:


> I would put in another battery so you have 4 batteries in total, but your alternator, your battery charger if its the onboard Elektroblock type, and you genny will struggle to charge up all those batteries, so I would fit a 120amp Sterling batt to batt charger, and then fit isolator switches to separate 2 of the 4 sets of batteries to stop you getting a voltage drop when you switch your lights ECT on, it looks like your life support system is voltage drop sensitive. Your 2 isolated batteries will keep your Life support going all night, then switch them over to charge them in the morning with the engine running (about 30/40 minutes) or driving will do the same.



If the alternator etc. is going to have trouble charging 4 batteries why would you want to add something else to the circuit like the Sterling Battery to Battery Charger. The problem is lack of power generation. You would certainly be ok for one night and you could always have an alternative plug in to the leisure battery circuit. Use the leisure battery with care and use led bulbs through out and no high power drain items like inverters and you will have a reserve in case you need it.

You possibly need to adopt the KISS principal so you have a system you can rely on.

1 x Engine Battery
1 x Leisure Battery
1 x Life Support Battery

Be able to plug into Leisure Battery or Engine Battery in case of emergency ( Simple Plug Socket will do )
Solar Panel Charging Life Support first and Leisure Battery Second
Upgraded Alternator for Charging batteries
Simple wiring and Diagram of how it all works

..


----------



## soothingduck (Dec 1, 2015)

maingate said:


> I think he is much like yourself ...... a bit paranoid about running out of power. :lol-061: In his case it is more understandable.
> 
> I offered the solution of a standalone 12 volt supply of around 110+ amps (2 x 110 Ah batteries @ 50% discharge), kept topped up by solar with a petrol generator as backup.
> 
> ...



Thanks and bye


----------



## soothingduck (Dec 1, 2015)

OK maybe it would be easier if I say what I'm thinking of doing and see what you think.

For now stick with the one solar cell of 100 watt which is installed already and fit this dual charger :- Solar charge controller | 20A Duo Battery Solar Charge Controller

Keep two of the three batteries I have and keep the mains charger that is fitted already for the habitation.

Bye a pair of good deep cycle batteries of 110 ah each and add this mains charger :-12V 20A Connect and Forget Leisure Battery Charger | Caravan | Motorhome | Boat | eBay for the life support which draws 5 amp@12 volts. I have a LVAD implant which in laymans terms is a electric heart pump which runs on a battery pack during the day and I plug into the mains at night when I'm at home and 12 volt when in the van.

I still need to find a way for the engine to charge both sets of batteries but understand that it will probably involve buy a new bigger alternator.
The generator will be mounted to the rear bumper in a box of some sort and wired in with a 3 way switch (off/generator input and site input)

I just holiday in the van for up to 3 weeks at a time as often as possible, as stated in my first post it's a Autotrail Mohican (2000) 2.8

Please let me know what you think.


----------



## Johnnygm7lsi (Dec 1, 2015)

soothingduck said:


> OK maybe it would be easier if I say what I'm thinking of doing and see what you think.
> 
> For now stick with the one solar cell of 100 watt which is installed already and fit this dual charger :- Solar charge controller | 20A Duo Battery Solar Charge Controller
> 
> ...



What size is your present alternator, even if you fit a 150amp one, which is fitted as standard to my renault master, it will still only put out a trickle charge when it sees 13.5v from the engine battery, thats the problem with motorhomes, the sterling batt 2 batt charger takes the power from the alternator and boosts it to 150amp as a 4 stage charge, everything else looks fine


----------



## soothingduck (Dec 1, 2015)

Johnnygm7lsi said:


> What size is your present alternator, even if you fit a 150amp one, which is fitted as standard to my renault master, it will still only put out a trickle charge when it sees 13.5v from the engine battery, thats the problem with motorhomes, the sterling batt 2 batt charger takes the power from the alternator and boosts it to 150amp as a 4 stage charge, everything else looks fine



Ok sounds good but does that mean I would need two sterling batt 2 batt chargers wired from the starter battery ?


----------



## soothingduck (Dec 1, 2015)

Would this be the answer?
Sterling Power Pro Charge Ultra PCU1230 12V 30A 3 Way Marine Battery Charger | eBay


----------



## soothingduck (Dec 1, 2015)

soothingduck said:


> Would this be the answer?
> Sterling Power Pro Charge Ultra PCU1230 12V 30A 3 Way Marine Battery Charger | eBay



Maybe not I now think this is a 230 volt input  bugger


----------



## Johnnygm7lsi (Dec 1, 2015)

soothingduck said:


> Ok sounds good but does that mean I would need two sterling batt 2 batt chargers wired from the starter battery ?



Well the way I have wired mine is, I have the batt 2 batt powered from the alternator, the batt 2 batt charges 4x 110amp batteries in the garage, they feed my 240 inverter, which I use to run my microwave, tv, sky, laptop, charge phones ect, and my van leisure batt and engine batt are charged separately from the original charging system, but I also have the rear batteries linked to my hab battery but with a switch to isolate the hab battery from the rear batteries so the original charger doesn't charge them and overload the charger, but when I`m parked and the leisure battery runs low, which it never has yet, I can switch the big battery bank on and it is like boosting my leisure battery, you can see the photos in my profile photos., so my 4 batteries as a separate system from my leisure and engine battery,


----------



## FULL TIMER (Dec 1, 2015)

the charger you have linked to is a mains powered job with up to three independent outputs , OK when on hook up .What you might be interested in is something like these 
Alternator Splitting Systems | Sterling Power Products it would also be worth a phone call to Sterling (Charles) for advice on the correct unit for your job I have dealt with them quite a bit over the years and they have always been very helpfull


----------



## Johnnygm7lsi (Dec 1, 2015)

FULL TIMER said:


> the charger you have linked to is a mains powered job with up to three independent outputs , OK when on hook up .What you might be interested in is something like these
> Alternator Splitting Systems | Sterling Power Products it would also be worth a phone call to Sterling (Charles) for advice on the correct unit for your job I have dealt with them quite a bit over the years and they have always been very helpfull



+ 1 on phoning sterling, they are very helpful, although you have to get charles in the right mood, or ask to speak to Will in the tech dept, he is very helpful, and a bit more tolerant than Charles, tell them what you want to do, but buy from Power Inverters - Sterling power inverter Products they are the supplyers for sterling and are much cheaper, strange, sterling will sell direct, but prefer to sell thru them,


----------



## soothingduck (Dec 1, 2015)

Many thanks to Full Timer and Johnnygm7lsi


----------



## Johnnygm7lsi (Dec 2, 2015)

soothingduck said:


> Many thanks to Full Timer and Johnnygm7lsi



Your welcome mate, good luck and shout if you want to know more


----------



## QFour (Dec 2, 2015)

You could also look at LifeP04 Batteries. They are a lithium cells with built in auto shut off. Not a cheap solution but are very quick to recharge and are light weight compared with lead acid batteries. They are starting to use them on Electric Bikes because they are more efficient than anything else available.

..


----------



## soothingduck (Dec 2, 2015)

QFour said:


> You could also look at LifeP04 Batteries. They are a lithium cells with built in auto shut off. Not a cheap solution but are very quick to recharge and are light weight compared with lead acid batteries. They are starting to use them on Electric Bikes because they are more efficient than anything else available.
> 
> ..



Seam to expensive for me but would be interested in what make/model batteries you recommend.


----------



## soothingduck (Dec 23, 2015)

*Rethink*

After looking in to this it all looks like a lot of stuff and messing about to run 2 sets of 2 leisure batteries in my van,so I got to thinking could it be done with one set of 4 batteries with a voltage Regulator on the outlet for my life support?.
As some of you may know this all came about due to my life support alarming when I flushed the loo or any other sudden drain, I think this is down to the voltage drop.
I would like to fit the ctek D250S dual/smartpass as it seems a much more advanced system to the sterling power b2b option with 4x110 Ah batteries in one pack as its a lot simpler.
So my question is could I just fit a voltage regulator to the outlet that I plug my life support in, where to get it from and what is it called.  :help:


----------



## soothingduck (Dec 23, 2015)

My life support is....13.5 volt/5amp


----------



## Johnnygm7lsi (Dec 23, 2015)

soothingduck said:


> After looking in to this it all looks like a lot of stuff and messing about to run 2 sets of 2 leisure batteries in my van,so I got to thinking could it be done with one set of 4 batteries with a voltage Regulator on the outlet for my life support?.
> As some of you may know this all came about due to my life support alarming when I flushed the loo or any other sudden drain, I think this is down to the voltage drop.
> I would like to fit the ctek D250S dual/smartpass as it seems a much more advanced system to the sterling power b2b option with 4x110 Ah batteries in one pack as its a lot simpler.
> So my question is could I just fit a voltage regulator to the outlet that I plug my life support in, where to get it from and what is it called.  :help:



What is the voltage requirement of your life support, and also the D250S will only charge 2x110 Ah batteries, but that may be enough for you


----------



## soothingduck (Dec 23, 2015)

The ctek web site says up to 500 Ah


----------



## Johnnygm7lsi (Dec 23, 2015)

soothingduck said:


> The ctek web site says up to 500 Ah



I just found one that says up to 800 Ah and also this one 


The D250S Dual refines all DC sources including alternators and solar power, to perfectly match the amount of charge the battery requires whilst minimising charge time. The D250S Dual is a 20A multi-step charger that automatically adjusts the charging voltage and current according to the battery state of charge and temperature to ensure that the battery is safely optimised for performance.

90% efficiency
Adapts to parallel energy sources, use with alternator, solar or both
Automatic starter/service battery separation
Input voltage 12.9-22V DC; 14.4V Charge Voltage
Max charge current 20A; charges batteries 40Ah to 300Ah
IP65 rated - splash and dust proof
Temperature sensor
2 year warranty

There must be a few versions of the D250S


----------



## Johnnygm7lsi (Dec 23, 2015)

Looks like its 800 Ah so more than enough


----------



## soothingduck (Dec 23, 2015)

Johnnygm7lsi said:


> I just found one that says up to 800 Ah and also this one
> 
> 
> The D250S Dual refines all DC sources including alternators and solar power, to perfectly match the amount of charge the battery requires whilst minimising charge time. The D250S Dual is a 20A multi-step charger that automatically adjusts the charging voltage and current according to the battery state of charge and temperature to ensure that the battery is safely optimised for performance.
> ...




But I did say in my first post that I was thinking of using the D250s plus the smartpass which takes it up to 800Ah


----------



## Johnnygm7lsi (Dec 23, 2015)

soothingduck said:


> My life support is....13.5 volt/5amp



ok, so does it use a power supply that plugs into a 13amp socket


----------



## soothingduck (Dec 23, 2015)

Johnnygm7lsi said:


> ok, so does it use a power supply that plugs into a 13amp socket



It can when I have mains power but when in the van I plug it in to a car 12 socket(you know the round type,ciggy lighter type)


----------



## Johnnygm7lsi (Dec 23, 2015)

soothingduck said:


> It can when I have mains power but when in the van I plug it in to a car 12 socket(you know the round type,ciggy lighter type)



You wouldn't need a voltage regulator then, just a cig lighter socket wired to the 4x1100`s  you can get them from Halfords for a few quid


----------



## soothingduck (Dec 23, 2015)

Johnnygm7lsi said:


> You wouldn't need a voltage regulator then, just a cig lighter socket wired to the 4x1100`s  you can get them from Halfords for a few quid



But my life support will alarm when I flush the loo or any other high drain if I just plug in to a 12v outlet due to the voltage drop (I think)


----------



## Johnnygm7lsi (Dec 23, 2015)

soothingduck said:


> But my life support will alarm when I flush the loo or any other high drain if I just plug in to a 12v outlet due to the voltage drop (I think)



I didn`t read back thru the old thread, but I thought the reason for the extra batteries was to keep the life support independent of the hab batteries, so the life support had its dedicated power supply, but I remember now about the alarm going off, it may be, that it will not happen with the higher capacity of extra batteries


----------



## soothingduck (Dec 23, 2015)

Johnnygm7lsi said:


> I didn`t read back thru the old thread, but I thought the reason for the extra batteries was to keep the life support independent of the hab batteries, so the life support had its dedicated power supply, but I remember now about the alarm going off, it may be, that it will not happen with the higher capacity of extra batteries



This is my new way of thinking.....

After looking in to this it all looks like a lot of stuff and messing about to run 2 sets of 2 leisure batteries in my van,so I got to thinking could it be done with one set of 4 batteries with a voltage Regulator on the outlet for my life support?.
As some of you may know this all came about due to my life support alarming when I flushed the loo or any other sudden drain, I think this is down to the voltage drop.
I would like to fit the ctek D250S dual/smartpass as it seems a much more advanced system to the sterling power b2b option with 4x110 Ah batteries in one pack as its a lot simpler.
So my question is could I just fit a voltage regulator to the outlet that I plug my life support in, where to get it from and what is it called.


----------



## Johnnygm7lsi (Dec 23, 2015)

You might be as well getting a small inverter to run the power supply of the life support, if its only for the life support it wouldn`t need to be a big one


----------



## soothingduck (Dec 23, 2015)

Johnnygm7lsi said:


> You might be as well getting a small inverter to run the power supply of the life support, if its only for the life support it wouldn`t need to be a big one



The mains input says....110-240v 1amp


----------



## Johnnygm7lsi (Dec 23, 2015)

Have you a maplins near you, you could try them, I did a google on 13.5v voltage regulators but the just seem to be components for building one, what I think you need is a 13.5v voltage stabiliser, something like this, they sell the ctek gear too  The 12 Volt Shop  scroll down to voltage stabilizers about 3/4 way down past the Ctek chargers


----------



## Johnnygm7lsi (Dec 23, 2015)

Just noticed its stateside, but heres a uk one Visua 12v Voltage Stabiliser Regulator for in vehicle: Amazon.co.uk: Electronics


----------



## soothingduck (Dec 23, 2015)

The USA one does 13.5 volt and is up to 10 amp (spot on) but $350
The UK one is 12 volt and 5 amp Only just enough and is £30.00

ERMMMM


----------



## Johnnygm7lsi (Dec 23, 2015)

soothingduck said:


> The USA one does 13.5 volt and is up to 10 amp (spot on) but $350
> The UK one is 12 volt and 5 amp Only just enough and is £30.00
> 
> ERMMMM



I`ll have another google and see if theres a better one, may be better with a little bit over 5amps, that was the first one I came across


----------



## Johnnygm7lsi (Dec 23, 2015)

Stabilised 9-36V DC-12V DC Voltage Converter - 50W

I`ll have a hunt after tea


----------



## soothingduck (Dec 23, 2015)

Johnnygm7lsi said:


> I`ll have another google and see if theres a better one, may be better with a little bit over 5amps, that was the first one I came across



Thank you your time and effort it is greatly appreciated  c:


----------



## soothingduck (Dec 23, 2015)

would this do it?
150W Boost Converter 10-32V - 12-35V Step-Up Voltage Regulator Power Supply PSU | eBay

If I read it right as long as the output is higher than the input its ok up to 6 amp, 12 volt in and 13.5 out but the volts in would go up when the mains battery charger is on,would that be ok?


----------



## soothingduck (Dec 23, 2015)

Gee this is heavy


----------



## Johnnygm7lsi (Dec 23, 2015)

soothingduck said:


> would this do it?
> 150W Boost Converter 10-32V - 12-35V Step-Up Voltage Regulator Power Supply PSU | eBay
> 
> If I read it right as long as the output is higher than the input its ok up to 6 amp, 12 volt in and 13.5 out but the volts in would go up when the mains battery charger is on,would that be ok?



I`m not sure, it says max amps is 10amps input  Input current:10A (max) (when more than 10A a larger heatsink must be used or otherwise actively cooled).


----------



## Johnnygm7lsi (Dec 23, 2015)

another one

Voltage Regulators - 22 AMP 12V Blade Terminal - Replaces NCB130, NCB132, RB340 (Misc GVR3-) from Green Spark Plug


----------



## Johnnygm7lsi (Dec 23, 2015)

11amps ADP-90DC-12 with varies output tip size options


----------



## Johnnygm7lsi (Dec 23, 2015)

MrLCD.co.uk | Specialist Supplier 12v LCD, 12v LED Tv | 12v / 30v DC TV Power Regulator Low cost Android TV deal!


----------



## Johnnygm7lsi (Dec 23, 2015)

Probably any of the tv power supplies would do


----------



## Johnnygm7lsi (Dec 23, 2015)

we might get more suggestion once the rest of the troops log on


----------



## Johnnygm7lsi (Dec 23, 2015)

heres one 5.6 amps 

Amperor 12 V LCD TV Stabiliser DC Supply + 3 Adapters | eBay

that one looks pretty good,plenty protection


----------



## soothingduck (Dec 23, 2015)

Johnnygm7lsi said:


> another one
> 
> Voltage Regulators - 22 AMP 12V Blade Terminal - Replaces NCB130, NCB132, RB340 (Misc GVR3-) from Green Spark Plug



I remember these on the old cars,if memory serves me right they click on and off as the relays kick in and out.
the next 2 look good and easier but I would need to cut the output plug of and work out which is the positive.


----------



## soothingduck (Dec 23, 2015)

Johnnygm7lsi said:


> heres one 5.6 amps
> 
> Amperor 12 V LCD TV Stabiliser DC Supply + 3 Adapters | eBay
> 
> that one looks pretty good,plenty protection



This one is only 5 amp and the other one is 5.6 amp so maybe the 5.6 amp one is the one to go for.


----------



## Johnnygm7lsi (Dec 23, 2015)

soothingduck said:


> This one is only 5 amp so maybe the 11 amp one is the one to go for.



Yup, that one looks the best bet, you might have to swop the plug for the one in the life support, just check the polarity in both before you cut them then solder the wires together, but the centre pin is usually the +


----------



## Johnnygm7lsi (Dec 23, 2015)

soothingduck said:


> Thank you your time and effort it is greatly appreciated  c:



Not a problem, glad to help, I have been helped loads on here and its nice to return some, especially to help someone like yourself get out and about and to keep doing what you love


----------



## soothingduck (Dec 23, 2015)

That does seem to solve it but I'm still open to any other idea's that anyone may have.
A very big thanks to Johnnygm7lsi for your time and effort thank you very much.


----------



## Johnnygm7lsi (Dec 23, 2015)

soothingduck said:


> I remember these on the old cars,if memory serves me right they click on and off as the relays kick in and out.
> the next 2 look good and easier but I would need to cut the output plug of and work out which is the positive.



Yup, remember to test both with power before you cut them, Ive been caught out like that before, but I would never admit it


----------



## soothingduck (Dec 23, 2015)

Johnnygm7lsi said:


> Yup, remember to test both with power before you cut them, Ive been caught out like that before, but I would never admit it



:lol-061:


----------

